# Kriege meine Fritz Karte nicht zum Laufen

## LL0rd

Hallo,

ich hab mir gestern eine Fritz Karte gekauft, doch leider kriege ich die Karte nicht zum laufen. Irgendwie kann ich nichtmal das fcpci Modul laden.

server1 drivers # modprobe fcpci

server1 drivers # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

nvidia               3466236  0

Mar 18 07:47:39 [kernel] fcpci: AVM FRITZ!Card PCI driver, revision 0.6.2

Mar 18 07:47:39 [kernel] fcpci: (fcpci built on Mar 18 2005 at 07:21:55)

Mar 18 07:47:39 [kernel] kobject_register failed for fcpci (-17)

hat von euch jemand einen Idee, was da los ist?

----------

## smart

/etc/capi.conf ?

----------

## LL0rd

```
fcpci           -               -       -       -       -       -
```

aber was hat die mit modulen zutun?

----------

## blice

Ich versuche schon seit gut 2 wochen meine Fritz 2.0 zum laufen zu bewegen  :Sad: 

----------

## LL0rd

ich habs nun geschafft, hast du beidir zufällig module unloading support im kernel?

----------

